# Help please! I need cockatiel pictures.



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey guys! Like I-Love-Zeke, I'm planning on whipping up a graphic for a potential talkcockatiels logo design and I'm in need of pictures of cockatiels. I only own a lutino and a normal grey cockatiel, so I would ESPECIALLY appreciate pictures of other color morphs. Naturally, higher resolution photographs are also preferred.

I'm not longer in need of 'tiel pictures, thank you all for your photographs!

Potential ideas:








(silhouettes drawn by me and cast from lperry82's birds and my own flock)









(please view the full sized image, it is not blurry like the preview)









(from left to right, the owners of these lovely birds are: lperry82, geenz, dudeitsapril, and myself (trace))









The bird is lperry82's and the silhouette was drawn by me. 

Thanks so much,
trace


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

sure i will pm you


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> sure i will pm you


Thank you!!


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

trace said:


> Hey guys! Like I-Love-Zeke, I'm planning on whipping up a graphic for a potential talkcockatiels logo design and I'm in need of pictures of cockatiels. I only own a lutino and a normal grey cockatiel, so I would ESPECIALLY appreciate pictures of other color morphs. Naturally, higher resolution photographs are also preferred.
> 
> After I experiment with a few logos, I plan on having you guys look over them and choosing the best one. Of course, I will note whose 'tiels are used in which logos!
> 
> ...


Feel free to use the pics of mine that I posted on this thread.


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

Just an update~ I've finished one concept and I'm about a quarter of the way through another one. Here's a watermarked version of the first:










The silhouettes come from my own birds as well as lperry82's flock. The next logo will be more colorful, I promise!

Also, thanks to roxy culver for the additional pics!


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

dudeitsapril said:


> Feel free to use the pics of mine that I posted on this thread.


Alright, thank you very much! :'D


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Same goes for me! I've posted a lottttttt of photos of my lot (and my parents), feel free to use any that you like


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

geenz said:


> Same goes for me! I've posted a lottttttt of photos of my lot (and my parents), feel free to use any that you like


Yeah, you can sift through my threads, I just posted more pics. Any are fine to use.


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

geenz said:


> Same goes for me! I've posted a lottttttt of photos of my lot (and my parents), feel free to use any that you like


Thank you!! (8


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i LOVE the sihouette banner! its so elegant, plain, but pretty and professional!


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> i LOVE the sihouette banner! its so elegant, plain, but pretty and professional!


Thank you! :'D

I finished a second one, too. Again, it's the watermarked version but the actual logo doesn't have that nasty red stuff. 

The blue colored background is based off of the picture Dave provided of the v3 layout for the forums.










EDIT: from left to right, the owners of these lovely birds are: lperry82, geenz, dudeitsapril, and myself (trace).


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

You can also use any of my photo's I also have high res pictures as well. Feel free to pm me if you want.


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

Ann said:


> You can also use any of my photo's I also have high res pictures as well. Feel free to pm me if you want.


Alright, thank you! :'D


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

I think I'll work on one more logo. Thanks for all your help, guys. It's super generous of everybody to share their pictures.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

EDIT: from left to right, the owners of these lovely birds are: lperry82, geenz, dudeitsapril, and myself (trace).[/QUOTE]



I thought I recognised my little feral freddy there


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I dont know if you need anymore pics but you are free to use any of mine if you like

Heres my photobucket album 

http://s484.photobucket.com/albums/rr201/xoxSarahxox/


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> I dont know if you need anymore pics but you are free to use any of mine if you like
> 
> Heres my photobucket album
> 
> http://s484.photobucket.com/albums/rr201/xoxSarahxox/


Ah, thank you! I will try to incorporate some in my third design.


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice work!
I have to agree that the silhouette banner is an excellent piece.


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

This'll Do said:


> Nice work!
> I have to agree that the silhouette banner is an excellent piece.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

trace said:


> Just an update~ I've finished one concept and I'm about a quarter of the way through another one. Here's a watermarked version of the first:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two words: *Old English*


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

Virtue said:


> Two words: *Old English*


Heheh, that was sort of the style I was going for.


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

Ahh, it's late. I sent in the first two designs and I'm still working on the third.

This one is an extra experimental version of the first silhouette logo that I like enough to show and maybe send to Dave:









(please view the full sized image, it is not blurry like the preview)

I'll hopefully finish the third graphic tomorrow! Thanks for the support and pictures, guys; have a good night.


----------



## ctaylor60 (Mar 28, 2011)

My fav is the first one.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

trace said:


> EDIT: from left to right, the owners of these lovely birds are: lperry82, geenz, dudeitsapril, and myself (trace).


How horrible am i  i didnt notice that was Beano :blush:

looks good


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

If you need, you can use also my pictures/ 
http://s214.photobucket.com/albums/cc184/simpleplan2_2007/Cockatiels/


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

ctaylor60 said:


> My fav is the first one.


Thanks for your input! :O


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

mistty002 said:


> If you need, you can use also my pictures/
> http://s214.photobucket.com/albums/cc184/simpleplan2_2007/Cockatiels/


Alright, thank you!


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

You can use any of Stormy that I have on here as well, if your looking for different mutations.


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

Jerseygirl989 said:


> You can use any of Stormy that I have on here as well, if your looking for different mutations.


Alright, thanks! Stormy is a very beautiful morph.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi trace.I made one too,but the pics are from Internet and i dont know if its right.You can still use it for something.Hope i am helping.


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

Buggy said:


> Hi trace.I made one too,but the pics are from Internet and i dont know if its right.You can still use it for something.Hope i am helping.


Hi! I don't see anything wrong with it; I think it's a neat design. However, I think you might have misunderstood me... I'm not running the logo search or anything, I'm just another person sending in some ideas. If you want yours entered (I think you should, it's well-made) then you should send it to Dave, one of the site administrators at [email protected]. If you want me to send it in for you (I will tell Dave that you made it, of course) then just let me know. Good luck!!


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks!Yeah it will be nice if you send it to Dave.Thank you trace.If you are busy just tell me i will try to send it myself.I will make more.


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

Buggy said:


> Thanks!Yeah it will be nice if you send it to Dave.Thank you trace.If you are busy just tell me i will try to send it myself.I will make more.


I will send it in immediately. You're very welcome!


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

OK, this is my last logo. Thank you to everyone who provided their pictures, it was very generous of you all and I'm sorry I couldn't use some from everybody! :'D










The bird is lperry82's. 

It's pretty simple, but I like the color scheme + the fonts. I had to draw the silhouette freehand, which was a little difficult.

Again, the blue background is derived from Dave's v3 preview layout for TC.


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

i'm glad you used Piper's pic. Best of luck to you!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, april and lperry!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I really like your last one!! it looks great, and love the silhouette, but I would like to see a little colour other than the blue and gray though. It's so depressing. Maybe a colour to set off the blue and liven it up a bit like a muted orange (could colour-pick a tiel and then scale the colour back a little if it looks garish) something like this:


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

Belinda said:


> I really like your last one!! it looks great, and love the silhouette, but I would like to see a little colour other than the blue and gray though. It's so depressing. Maybe a colour to set off the blue and liven it up a bit like a muted orange (could colour-pick a tiel and then scale the colour back a little if it looks garish) something like this:


Thank you!! :'D

Yeah, I totally understand. Unfortunately I can't change the blue background, since that's part of the forum's layout that Dave chose, but I CAN change some of the text/image color of the logo. Thanks so much for your input and pictures, I'll let you know once I edit the image!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, even if you have to keep the background - it's not a bad blue... it looks nice with white - and it's a better blue than the current banner, would just be nice to introduce another colour if the rest of the forum is blue like it currently is - would make the banner pop out at ya! Good luck with it! Can't wait for the new forum layout.


----------

